# My Rbp And Tank



## cazber (Sep 6, 2010)

My solo rbp and tank, (he is getting a new tank for his birthday)

















- Casper


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

that is a one cute rbp..
and setup is great..
fish looks happy..


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice.


----------

